# 7'4" Homesteader for 2004 Tacoma



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is a 7'4" plow too big for a 2004 Toyota Tacoma 6 cylinder 4X4?

Thanks


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Id go with a 7' Sport Duty Boss. The homesteader is widely known as a pos.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Mabepossibly;1300366 said:


> The homesteader is widely known as a pos.


Really?? I have had one on my 2006 Tacoma for 4 years now and it has served well.

I do prefer an after-market motor but the plow does what it was designed to do well.

To answer the question- for the width of your truck, the 6'8" is ample. You would have no problem pushing the 7'4" if you wanted to.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We install 7'6" blades on tacos all the time. it will handle a 7'4" no problem.


----------



## rbennatti (Feb 23, 2008)

I've had a 7'4" Homesteader on my 2005 Tacoma since I bought it...never had any problems.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

To the original poster. I have a 7'6: Curtis Homepro for sale. I have mounts and wiring for both late model Tundras and 2000-2004 Tacoma. Call me if you are interested.
Bob (508) 574-0888


----------



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

this will be my 2nd winter with the 7.4 on a 04 ranger xlt. i have had no issues what so ever.


----------



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

a qiuk video of my settup


----------



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

I would go with the Boss Sport Duty. The Homesteader is a very small plow w/ rubber trip springs, and the blade height is minimal. Most of them that I see do not have any additional plow lights, and they are mounted very low so that it doesn't block your factory headlights. The 7' Boss Sport Duty is only 372lbs, and it is much more plow than the Homesteader if you ask me.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

ispperformance;1313993 said:


> I would go with the Boss Sport Duty. The Homesteader is a very small plow w/ rubber trip springs, and the blade height is minimal. Most of them that I see do not have any additional plow lights, and they are mounted very low so that it doesn't block your factory headlights. The 7' Boss Sport Duty is only 372lbs, and it is much more plow than the Homesteader if you ask me.


Then I guess you haven't been looking at Homesteaders, because they do, indeed, have plow lights.


----------

